# Baby-Collage erstellen



## Jeek (20. März 2007)

Hi, 

bin neue hier! Und zwar will ich eine Fotomontage eines Babys haben. Habe schon bei Tutorialwünsche reingeschreiben damit mir jemand ein Tutorial schreibt. Aber vielleicht findet sich jemand der mir bei meinem Vorhaben freundlicherweise hilft. Und zwar will ich ein Babyfoto haben wo bestimmte Gesichtszüge zweier Personen eingearbeitet werden. Zum einen ein Mund und eine Nase und außerdem noch die Augen. Habe dafür den (Mund, Nase, Auge) der Personen beigefügt und außerdem das Foto des Babys. Ich hoffe es findet sich einer der mir das machen könnte. Wäre ziemlich wichtig für mich (Ist für eine Hochzeit demnächst...) 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

PS: Bei dem Mund wäre es toll wenn die Falten mit eingearbeitet werden!


----------



## mario steiner (20. März 2007)

Hallo Jeek,
ich hab mich mal daran versucht, ist gar nicht so einfach, weil die Proportionen im Gesicht eines Babys ganz anders sind als die eines Erwachsenen. Deshalb sieht das Ganze auch etwas seltsam aus. Das mit den Lachfalten hat gar nicht gepasst, ich hab sie deshalb trotz deines Wunsches gelöscht. Naja, ist kein Meisterwerk geworden, ich bin nämlich auch nicht so super fit in Photoshop, aber vielleicht kannst du damit ja was anfangen. Vielleicht reicht es um ein paar angetrunkene Gäste auf einer Hochzeit zu unterhalten. Vielleicht kann aber auch noch jemand anderes dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Hroudtwolf (20. März 2007)

Servus,

Mein ist vlt nicht so gut geworden, aber dafür witzig  .

MfG

Wolf


----------



## -GS-Master (20. März 2007)

kann mir mal einer sagen, wie sowas am besten geht?
Hab zwar schon länger Photshop aber mich eigentlich noch nicht so richtig mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt ... eher Webdesign und so was halt ^^


----------



## Leola13 (20. März 2007)

Hai,

das ist doch gaaaanz einfach. :-( 

Ich hab dir mal ein paar Tutorials rausgesucht. In den ersten geht es um das Ältermachen von Personen, da kannst du sehen wie man Bildteile "vermischt". Der letzte Link ist eine Sammlung von Beauty Tuts, die dir sicherlich auch weiterhelfen.



> -GS-Master kann mir mal einer sagen, wie sowas am besten geht?
> Hab zwar schon länger Photshop aber mich eigentlich noch nicht so richtig mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt ... eher Webdesign und so was halt



Grundlagen vorausgesetzt.  

künstlich alt von Doc Baumann
Aging people
worth1000

Beauty

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Grundvoraussetzung ist eigentlich immer bei solchen Sachen, daß die Ausgangsbilder eine TOP Qualität haben und möglichst gut zueinander passen. (Helligkeit, Lichteinfall, Aufnahmewinkel, ....)


----------



## Jeek (20. März 2007)

Hi,

erstmal fetten Respekt für euch beiden! Und natürlich danke Leola13 für deine Tips! Ich will mich gar nicht beschweren bin froh das es mir einer gemacht hat aber bei Mario Steiner seiner Montage ist der Mund ein wenig verschwommen! Die Nase hast du außerdem ein wenig zu groß gemacht, dem diese Nase gehört ist eher für seine eckige, lange und schmale Nase bekannt. Trotzdem Danke ich dir vielmals! Und zu Hroudtwolf Montage. Sieht witzig aus aber Geil! Werde ich eventuell verwenden. Besonders die Falten die du belassen hast finde ich super! Hast du die Augen verwendet die ich mit hochgeladen habe? Wäre schön wenn es so wäre aber auch nicht schlimm wenn nicht. Vielleicht geht es noch das du den Mund ein wenig tiefer machst und die Nase länger wenn das geht mit dem Mund von dem Baby! Wäre dir sehr, sehr Dankbar. 

Danke schon mal allen die mir bisher geholfen haben! 

Vielleicht machen noch ein paar andere eine Montage für mich um zu vergleichen welche im Endeffekt die Beste ist ansonsten werde ich die von Hroudtwolf verwenden.


----------



## Hroudtwolf (20. März 2007)

Hallo, etw

Schön dass es dir gefällt  .



> Hast du die Augen verwendet die ich mit hochgeladen habe?



Das sind die Augen aus deinem Beitragsanhang.
Ich habs sie einfach nur etwas verkleinert damit sie auf den Baby-Kopf passen und die Schminke aussenrum weitgehen wegretuschiert.
Aber die Proportionen habe ich belassen.

MfG

Wolf


----------



## Jeek (22. März 2007)

Will sich keiner mehr an mein Projekt austoben?


----------



## Leola13 (22. März 2007)

Hai,

es heisst : 





> tutorials.de - User helfen Usern



und nicht User machen für User. Also nimmst du die schon erstellten Collagen oder setzt dich selber hin und machst oder postest im Job Forum oder hoffst auf andere freundliche Menschen

Ciao Stefan


----------

